# New record!



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello,

after 4 months of mainly target shooting i`m back in speed shooting since 2 weeks! 
FUN!!!!!
Tested a few different new band measurements, made my highspeed pouches a bit smaller and lighter, made some changes in my pouch attachement for a longer bandlife - and this is the result:

507 fps (154,5 m/s) with 7,5 mm steel balls and NON-heated bands.

I used, as always, extremely tapered black TB, and 7,5mm steel ball ammo.
The band life is surprisingly good for this speed -around 30 shots - and a few more if you don`t pull to the max with every shot!
I know, these are NO target bands, the pull weight is a bit strong for this kind of ammo. But the accuracy of this band is quite ok - much better than my high speed bands from the last year!
AND: you CAN have a few minutes of plinking with this bands - not THAT much... but the speed is incredible!!!

Here is the vid:






Best Regards
Torsten


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

WOW !!! THAT IS FAST !!!!!! GREAT STUFF !!!!! I could only get aroud 470fps with out heating the bands up, and 548fps heated, with 7.5mm steel and extreme tapered tbg, all the best, john


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Torsten,
You always improving on something. Congratulations on your new record. You really are a great shooter. Saludos.


----------



## Greywolf (Jul 16, 2011)

Congrats that is awesome I have a lot to learn from here.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Well done Torsten! I wondered where you have been of late. Good to see you back Bud! Flatband


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, great results. Perfect timing, seems the weather will be colder and wetter here in Germany these next few days.

Regarding the band life, I now leave about 5cm extra band hanging down the fork tips (I fold it over), so I can re-tie the bands when they break at the pouch and NOT have to live with shorter band dimensions. This way you could get around 150 shots from those bands.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That is amazing! Are you willing to share the band dimensions and pouch attachment? I would love to duplicate the setup.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well done indeed!!!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Congratulations that is really a great result! and a new Worldrekord! with non-heatet bands.
I was really looking forward a video of you watching









we'll see how close I come to your results!

Tobias


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

****, thanks for your post man. Keeps us all motivated I recon. It's good to know what's achievable...


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow!!

That is awesome speed!

Is 600fps possible??


----------



## Megadippen (May 3, 2011)

Wounder when the first slingshot that can brake the sound barrier comes








nice speed


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I noticed the very quick release. I think the rubber slows if you hold it. Nice video.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Amazing! Thanks for sharing your experiences.


----------



## El Topo (Jun 8, 2011)

Fast like a lightning









Congrats!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> That is amazing! Are you willing to share the band dimensions and pouch attachment? I would love to duplicate the setup.


2 layers black TB, 30mm to 7mm, 24 cm length - stretched to full butterfly,160cm, very quick release.
Pouch: around 0,5 mm thickness, 3,8 cm x1,2 cm - slightly tapered.
I powdered the cotton string and the last 2 cm of the bands with a bit of talcum - to reduce the friction between the string and the band. 
First I pull the knot with the half of the force - then I stretch the end of the band strongly, then pull the knot with max. force.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

You are pushing ballistics into the .22 Shor/Long range. It's nice to see someone developing small bullet band setups, there has been a bit of a vacuum in that regard, rifle and musket balls(.44-.62) and larger steel are more the rage. Too bad their lifespan is so short. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

well done buddy







awesome stuff


----------



## timdix (Oct 1, 2010)

Fantastisch Torsten!! You are an inspiration. I have always appreciated you're work in pushing the frontiers of velocity and I'm sure I'm not alone. 
I've been experimenting from time to time trying to find a band cut that shoots 9.5mm steel over 300fps with reasonable longevity,ie at least a few hundred shots. Currently I'm having some promising results with TB black 4-5cm width,a slight taper(6:5),27cm long,tiny kangaroo pouches,drawn butterfly well over 5.5x.
Keep up the videos if you can,they are always appreciated.
By the way well done Tobias with your 100 joule record,that was a treat!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks guys!!
It took me quite a good couple of TB-meters for all these tests over the years









Regards
Torsten


----------



## luca (Nov 1, 2010)

is this possible with cheek anchor point too?


----------



## Stiffy (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow that is amazing, nice!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

That is an incredible speed. A couple of questions, have you tested what speed you can still be at, at long distances say at 2 or 3 hundred feet? I think you have quoted you shoot at a distance of 328 feet and have you shot beyond that and still consistently hit small targets?


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

That is insane! Very nice work. I love when people push the envelope


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

ordie69 said:


> That is insane! Very nice work. I love when people push the envelope


Thanks Ordie!
It`s always interesting for me to check out the limits of this so called "childish weapon"









Regards
Torsten


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

dgui said:


> That is an incredible speed. A couple of questions, have you tested what speed you can still be at, at long distances say at 2 or 3 hundred feet? I think you have quoted you shoot at a distance of 328 feet and have you shot beyond that and still consistently hit small targets?


No, I have not tested the speed at such distances - I like my chrony









At around 330 feet I shoot most on a 20 cm (8 inch) diameter target. It is not THAT difficult to have a serious number of hits on such a "big" target. After a few (20?) shots you get a feeling for for the right aiming. Ok, there are a few good days with a 10% hit rate - and many, many bad days with MUCH less than 5%








Can shooting is ok up to around 50 - 60 meters. Better less, of course.

Shooting at distances at 100 - 150 m - at smaller targets ( cans...): Yes, I did. But NOT very succesful! A few hits are possible if I shoot a long, long session.
But, to be honest, all my small-target-hits at such distances are purely LUCKY SHOTS!! Not more! Not worth to talk about! (But a nice challenge







)

Best regards
Torsten


----------

